# What do pensioners get for free



## Ron Burgundy (20 Apr 2006)

I know its a weird question but we are debating it here in work,

i know.........

free passport
telephone line rental
free travel pass 

any others ????

tv licence ???


----------



## JohnnyBoy (20 Apr 2006)

if over 70,medical card


----------



## Lauren (20 Apr 2006)

reduced bill on either gas or electricity

discounted hair dressing, entry into greyhound racing....


----------



## Guest109 (20 Apr 2006)

1lb butter


----------



## legend99 (20 Apr 2006)

10% off at Woodies/B&Q if over 60 - which has always struck me as being discriminatory and possibly illegal (like girls getting into nightclubs for free while Joe Male must pay, surely illegal as well)

I think many sporting events have a reduced price ticket for pensioners, as do many cultural events?

Swimming clubs/gyms usually have a pensioner offer...


----------



## Humpback (20 Apr 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> I know its a weird question but we are debating it here in work,
> 
> i know.........
> 
> ...


 
Is the tv licence and telephone line rental only free if the pensioner is living on their own?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (20 Apr 2006)

now that i dont know but i know of a lady who was afraid of this when her son moved back in but nothing changed.


----------



## ajapale (20 Apr 2006)

Im being a bit pedantic here I know but..When you say pensioners do you mean....

People in reciept of a state old age pension?
People in reciept of any kind of pension?
People over a certain age treshold (60, 65, 70)?

aj


----------



## Ron Burgundy (20 Apr 2006)

66 is a pensioner in the eyes of the state i think ??? so thats what i mean.


----------



## asdfg (20 Apr 2006)

Anything here from Dept of Social & Family Affairs


----------



## sherib (20 Apr 2006)

This seems to answer the question asked by the original poster. Check out the Household Benefits Package which seems to apply to both Contributory and Non-Contributory Old Age Pensions and others.

It does look as if the person should be living alone.


----------



## aonfocaleile (20 Apr 2006)

If they live alone they also get a living alone allowance - info should be available on Social & Family Affairs website. The whole thing is referred to the Household Benefits Package. 

Word of warning - when the person retires, he/she will probably start getting letters about not having a tv licence, so keep an eye on DSFA and ensure the licence aspect is covered!


----------



## justsally (20 Apr 2006)

AFAIK 

One has to be in receipt of a *State* old age pension to avail of most of those benefits. That's why it is important to try to secure some kind of social welfare old age pension, be it, contributory, non-contributory or pro-rata. Even if one is only getting a couple of Euro a week it opens the door for availing of the "freebies".   Actually,(just thinking)  theyre' not really "freebies" they are relative to the social welfare contributions which one has paid.

I should qualify this by saying that the reduce golf fees, sports fees, etc. are the exception to the above rule.


----------



## sloggi (20 Apr 2006)

aonfocaleile said:
			
		

> If they live alone they also get a living alone allowance - info should be available on Social & Family Affairs website. The whole thing is referred to the Household Benefits Package.


 

Living Alone Allowance for people aged 66 or over7.70 euro
Extra Allowance for people aged 80 or over 6.40 euro
Allowance for people aged 66 or over, living on certain offshore islands12.70 euro

thats worth sticking around for!!!


----------



## sloggi (20 Apr 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> AFAIK
> 
> One has to be in receipt of a *State* old age pension to avail of most of those benefits. That's why it is important to try to secure some kind of social welfare old age pension, be it, contributory, non-contributory or pro-rata. Even if one is only getting a couple of Euro a week it opens the door for availing of the "freebies". Actually,(just thinking) theyre' not really "freebies" they are relative to the social welfare contributions which one has paid.
> 
> I should qualify this by saying that the reduce golf fees, sports fees, etc. are the exception to the above rule.


 
exactly what it says on the tin: non contributary pension.....no contributions!!


----------



## sherib (20 Apr 2006)

> Originally posted by justsally
> theyre' not really "freebies" they are relative to the social welfare contributions which one has paid.


 
That principle went out the door when the last Health Minister provided Medical Cards to all over 70s, irrespective of income. And I recently discovered from such a recipient that they are also eligible for the Household Benefits Package! These people, based on current legislation, would also be eligible for free nursing home care. That largesse has come back to haunt the current Minister. 

Ms Harney, Health Minister, was recently reported as saying that "it would clearly be unsustainable for every person over 70 to be entitled to nursing home care free of charge" and "We must have a fair and equitable system based on means and co-payments by the State and individuals or their families." Shouldn't her predecessor have thought of that? Why did that principle not apply to pensioners in nursing homes whose pensions were illegally deducted? 

Apparently legislation is being prepared to deal with this issue and, no doubt, determined by the need to head off any future litigation claiming entitlement to free care by some of the richest people in the country who always know their entitlements. I wonder are these over 70s also entitled to Living Alone Allowance? The ones I know of wouldn't turn up their noses at as little as €7 a week. Could that be why they are rich?


----------



## justsally (20 Apr 2006)

I was referring to pensioners at aged 66 - as mentioned by Ron Burgundy,
they have not the automatic entitlements that 70 yr olds have.


----------



## Guest127 (21 Apr 2006)

slightly off topic. why do tax payers aged 66 get almost twice the exemption of people aged 65? is it that much more expensive to live once you cross 66? would have thought a gently tapering upwards of the tax exemption system would be better all round.


----------



## joanmul (22 Apr 2006)

sloggi said:
			
		

> Living Alone Allowance for people aged 66 or over7.70 euro
> Extra Allowance for people aged 80 or over 6.40 euro
> Allowance for people aged 66 or over, living on certain offshore islands12.70 euro
> 
> thats worth sticking around for!!!


 
Wonder why Charlie didn't move to Innisvickillaune?


----------



## justsally (22 Apr 2006)

"slightly off topic. why do tax payers aged 66 get almost twice the exemption of people aged 65? is it that much more expensive to live once you cross 66? would have thought a gently tapering upwards of the tax exemption system would be better all round"

Run that by me again Cuchulainn please.   I don't fully understand.  I thought the higher tax exemption limited kicked in at the beginning of the tax year within which one reaches *65yrs* of age. Am I wrong ????


----------



## sherib (22 Apr 2006)

You are correct justsally - this link shows that increased tax exemption limits begin at the age of 65 years.


Presumably the increased limit is because it is assumed that people aged 65 years are no longer able to work. The exemption limit <65 is €5210 or double for a couple. Who could live on that? So, when >65 income can be €17,000 single or €34,000 for a couple before tax is applied. Since these amounts are still only half the average industrial wage, I doubt if anyone could exist on less and would probably be defined as living in relative poverty. 

As to whether these exemptions are still granted if a retired person works to increase their income, I don't know. I hope they do. Maybe someone else knows more about that. I think it is likely normal taxation applies if a retired person has an income greater than those limits.

What surprises me most and is quite shocking is that some people seem to resent this small tax concession to elderly people, who have spent their working lives living in this country and contributing to the system - yet have reaped very little in terms of monetary reward compared with todays generation. Some of us seem to have lost the ability for compassion towards the weak and elderly and that is regrettable.


----------



## justsally (22 Apr 2006)

Thanks for that Sherib,

There is also a further E250 - single, E500 - married, income tax exemption age allowance.


----------



## Guest127 (22 Apr 2006)

Couldn't agree more Sherib. Just thought that maybe a gentle tapering upwards of the allowance would be better starting at say 61, with the end result at 65 still the same. lots of people aged under 65 have a low income for one reason or another and an increased allowance wouldn't go amiss but the exemption limits dont appear to be based on earnings just age


----------



## RainyDay (22 Apr 2006)

Offensive posts removed. Keep it on topic please.


----------

